# Seneca Lake Water Temps



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone on the forum know the current water temps for Seneca Lake? 

I will be down fishing the lake with a buddy next week and could use some info if available.

Plan on posting picks of what we catch when I get back. Targeting anything that swims. I'm not picky. 

Went last spring (May) for 3 days and caught bass, crappie, saugeye, bluegill, white bass, striper, and a monster catfish. Had a blast and hoping to again as well.


----------



## saugeye56 (Apr 7, 2010)

There are no hybrids in Seneca...you probably caught an actual striper


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll go with that, now that you mention it my buddy did say that is was a striper. Was a little one but fun all the same.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Seneca Lake is full of Hybrid Striped Bass.
One of the main hatcheries that produce hybrids is located right on Seneca.
From the dnr website...

Senecaville State Fish Hatchery is located on over 120 acres in southern Guernsey County below the dam of Seneca Lake. This facility was acquired from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service in 1987. The hatchery has 37 ponds containing a total of 37 water acres. The facility also has two outdoor raceways and 18 indoor rearing troughs. Water is supplied by Seneca Lake, which can deliver 2,000 gallons per minute. This water supply allows the hatchery to raise saugeye, walleye, hybrid striped bass, and channel catfish. Senecaville State Fish Hatchery is the main facility for saugeye and hybrid striped bass production. Fry produced at this facility are raised on-site and also shipped to other state hatcheries to be raised to stocking size. Saugeye and walleye production begins in early spring, and hybrid striped bass production starts in late spring with egg collection and fertilization at the hatchery. This hatchery is also the main production facility for channel catfish. Channel catfish production starts in the summer using breeding adults kept at the hatchery and these fry are raised on-site and also shipped to other state hatcheries to be raised to stocking size. To get to the hatchery, take I-77 south off of I-70, then take SR 313 east for about six miles and turn right on Seneca Dam Rd.; the hatchery is on the right about a half mile.


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

This is all very interesting but the question still remains. Are there any ways to get the water temps for the lake? I'm about 3 hours drive from the lake so any local information would be great.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

You can find some temperature information at the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers site: www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wq/sesgph.htm will take you direct to the Seneca profile


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks norseangler, that is exactly what I needed. Many thanks.

jbird


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

How do you get to the other lakes graphs. I was at Seneca yesterday and it was 73 degrees


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> How do you get to the other lakes graphs.
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1088600#ixzz10Mwh77qf


 

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wq/lkcond.html


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

By the way, Snakecharmer asked the same question.
What's up with this read more crap byline that I always have to delete when making a quote?


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

bttmline said:


> How do you get to the other lakes graphs. I was at Seneca yesterday and it was 73 degrees


Thanks for the update. Hope the fishing is good later next week......


----------

